# any drummers in cincinnati?



## 6bummin6it6 (Sep 30, 2016)

craigslist is dead, no luck with flyers, probably should have made more friends in grade school. 

http://nopecincinnati.bandcamp.com/releases

ugly, nasty, bug infested, obnoxious fucking noise. 

our old drummer went off to do his own thing so we took a break but we want to get back to playing shows and rehearsing with a full band, its more fun that way. 

we want to go on stage with so much energy that it scares people. they'll say "oh shit, what have i gotten myself into?" and then they'll realize its all about having fun, kids being kids, rock 'n' roll baby.


----------

